# upgrading to 8.0 with freebsd-update but /var full



## phospher (Dec 9, 2009)

hey guys,

i have a system (freebsd 7.2) that i'm trying to upgrade to freebsd 8.0-RELEASE via freebsd-update upgrade but i'm not able to get it to complete successfully because of the following error:

```
Preparing to download files...
/var: write failed, filesystem is full
cp: tmpfile: No space left on device
```

now, obviously i'm out of space on my /var partition. i've gone through /var and cleaned it up as best i can but it's the 'db' directory that's taking up most my space specifically, the mysql and freebsd-update directories. this is a small hard drive of only 10 gigs and the /var size is only 726M. 

can anyone give me some ideas as to how i can get freebsd-update to run successfully? is there any way for the freebsd-update upgrade command to store it's contents in /usr instead of var?

thanks,


----------



## SirDice (Dec 9, 2009)

Shutdown mysql and move the databases somewhere else. That should free up some space.


----------



## Beastie (Dec 9, 2009)

freebsd-update probably needs some 1GB or so for release upgrades. If you have another partition with more free space (e.g. /usr), you should be able to run it successfully by redefining its working directory (-d option, see the man page).


----------



## tangram (Dec 9, 2009)

Tip: Updating FreeBSD with freebsd-update with full filesystem

Replace 7.1-RC1 with 8.0-RELEASE.


----------



## phospher (Dec 9, 2009)

thanks for the suggestions guys. i'm all set.


----------

